# barton hall



## kathyms (Jun 20, 2011)

this one is very special to me, my family in the past had a conection with it. it cannot be accest inside as the security it 24/7 but the house and history are well worth a look. before i go on i will add i may go back later and useing my official title try to bet inside. now here is the report.

The History of Barton Hall

The village of Barton (Seagrave) is mentioned in Domesday Book. The manor was held by Burred during the reign of Edward the Confessor, and so must have an Anglo-Saxon origin. We do not know for sure when a defended manor house was first built, but the medieval earthworks of such a site can still be seen in the Castle Field on the opposite side of the road to the south of the Hall. 

The old manor house in Castle Field was last mentioned as inhabited in 1433, but that does not necessarily mean that it was abandoned straight away. Ruins may have survived for many years, as the Northamptonshire historian Bridges (writing in 1791) stated that ‘window frames and door cases of stone with other large quantities of good face-stone’ were re-used in building the new hall. We cannot be certain that he was describing a building on the Castle Field, but this seems to be the most likely candidate. 

The earliest parts of Barton Seagrave Hall (the west cross-wing, the main hall and a stair turret between them) are believed to date from the 16th or very early 17th century. The east half of the main frontage, and the cross-wing at its east end, were probably added by John Bridges at some point between his acquisition of the house in 1665 and his death in 1712. A late 17th-century date seems likely. He also added a range behind the hall, apparently to assist in circulation around the whole building. The junction of old and new work on the south façade could have been awkward, but this was avoided through the simple (and functional) expedient of adding a porch. This rises through the full height of the building to attic level. Thus the façade (and the plan form behind it) was given a pleasing if simple symmetry. The whole of the Hall was given a major facelift in around 1725, giving it the aspect that it largely retains to this day. There were several additions and alterations during the 19th and 20th centuries, though the latter in particular most certainly cannot be said to have enhanced the buildings. 

The Hall itself is listed separately, at Grade 2*, as are its outbuildings, at Grade 2.

The Orangery

The Orangery is a fine, late 18th-century greenhouse purpose-built for growing exotic fruit trees. The eminent landscape designer and architect Humphrey Repton may have been involved in its design and construction. He certainly proposed various alterations to the existing landscaped grounds around the Hall in 1794, although it is not clear whether these were carried out. Whether or not Repton was responsible, the architect of the Orangery achieved a remarkably successful design. The structure is mostly brick-built, though this is hidden by the fine stone cladding on the outside, and plaster on the inside. The wrought iron columns, windows and doors are exceptional, while the extensive glazing on three sides and in three top-lighting cupolas creates a light and airy aspect. The building is a little jewel, best appreciated in bright sunlight but to be enjoyed whatever the weather.

The problems of today and how they are being solved

Unfortunately Barton Seagrave Hall’s more recent history has been a chequered one. It was used as an old people’s home during the second half of the 20th century, but the increasing difficulty of meeting fire and safety regulations caused the closure of the home at the end of the millennium. The maintenance of both the Hall and its Orangery already seems to have been suffering even before closure, not surprisingly – historic buildings are all too often difficult (and expensive) to look after. Fortunately alternative uses (and tenants) for the Hall were found in 2004, but it has been much more difficult to achieve an appropriate and beneficial use for the Orangery, which has now been out of use for more than a decade. Its condition has been declining steadily in that time. This has largely been caused by a combination of deep-seated flaws in the construction of the buildings itself, though vandalism (especially to the roof and cupolas) has also been a serious issue. It is no surprise, therefore, that the Orangery has now been on English Heritage’s Buildings at Risk register for several years. 

















the orangery as it is





as it was















the pigeons live in there now

























old trees carved out 





i hope this didnt bore you, it is in a bad state inside and some upstairs windows have fallen out. but i must stress it cannot be got into due to the security.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 20, 2011)

Is this the barton village, of Burton Upon Trent?.. (barton under needwood)

Nice shots btw, shame no intereor shotties!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 20, 2011)

Fab pics and write-up, Kathy. Very interesting building. Love the dove cot on the wall.


----------



## kathyms (Jun 20, 2011)

*barton seagrave*



imyimyimy said:


> Is this the barton village, of Burton Upon Trent?.. (barton under needwood)
> 
> Nice shots btw, shame no intereor shotties!



hi imy no its in northamptonshire. dont give up on the inside shots im gonna talk to the security when i gets a chance. this is were being an old lady with a title helps lol. 
thank you both for looking.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 20, 2011)

ah no worries, good look with the interior shots, looking forward to see em!


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 20, 2011)

Love the sculptured tree shot Kathy,and i dont think you qualify for being "an old lady ok"!


----------



## MD (Jun 20, 2011)

nice work 
i know what you mean about security too plus people work on site!! 
i was gutted to see the Orangery boarded when i went


----------



## scribble (Jun 20, 2011)

It's a beautiful place. Stake your claim!


----------



## hamishsfriend (Jun 21, 2011)

*kathyms* - Thanks for the report and fingers crossed for getting permission to access. The place looks like there's much to see and photograph inside.


----------



## smiler (Jun 21, 2011)

Loved all the exterior shots, Kathy, use all the tricks in your book to get a as many interior pics as you are able, I look forward to your future postings about this lovely place, Many Thanks for Sharing


----------



## audi-adam (Jun 21, 2011)

lovely looking place , the carved out tree was interesting , and some good shots in there  thanks for posting it up


----------



## kathyms (Jun 21, 2011)

*tree*

thank you for your comments, i cant wait to go inside. by the way there were 2 trees strange but interesting. 

i hope this isnt the same tree as in first post ...


----------

